# Pellet won't drop into burn pot



## Xkaylasamantha (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi--

We have a pu-cb04 wood pellet stove. We just moved into a house with this stove, we have been using it with no problems until now. The pellets won't drop down into the burn pot. The auger is turning. We cleaned it.
Any suggestions ?  Thank you!


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 12, 2014)

Is that an Englander stove?  The number seems to come up as a part number for the control board?  There should be a label on the back of the stove or the underside of the hopper lid that will identify the stove.  If you can't find this, post a picture and forum members should be able to identify.  

No manual?  Many manufacturers post manuals on their website...

From your comments, it is a top feed (some have a bottom feed).  You can take a small mirror and look up the chute to see if it is clogged with pellets.  Depending on the stove, you may also be able to check the auger by removing pellets from the hopper.


----------



## Wilbur Feral (Dec 12, 2014)

1) Unplug stove and allow to cool completely
2) Obtain wire coat hanger
3) Straighten said coat hanger into long piece of stiff metal wire
4) Insert metal wire (coat hanger) up drop tube until blockage encountered
5) Wiggle and poke with only moderate effort, until pellets (and probably sawdust, which we call "fines") drop down tube
6) Plug stove in, and If possible with this stove, test to see if auger now drops pellets before lighting stove
7) All will now be well in majority of cases.  Return to normal operation.


----------



## Xkaylasamantha (Dec 12, 2014)

We have one of these..there isn't anything in the manual if this happens.
I will try what is suggested. Thank you. I hope this works


----------



## Chrisnow86 (Dec 12, 2014)

this stove has 2 augers.. the bottom one runs all the time and the top one runs intermittently to control the amount of pellets to be burnt..  have you seen the top auger spinning? threw the hopper, or from watching it from the back? it may be the upper auger motor is dead or jammed..


----------



## Xkaylasamantha (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm new to this but it says to keep the hopper closed. Can I put it on while it's open just to see if it's spinning ?



Chrisnow86 said:


> this stove has 2 augers.. the bottom one runs all the time and the top one runs intermittently to control the amount of pellets to be burnt..  have you seen the top auger spinning? threw the hopper, or from watching it from the back? it may be the upper auger motor is dead or jammed..


----------



## Xkaylasamantha (Dec 12, 2014)

I attached a picture below of one of the stoves I have. The person below me suggested a wire hanger to see if its jammed. What do you think?




Lake Girl said:


> Is that an Englander stove?  The number seems to come up as a part number for the control board?  There should be a label on the back of the stove or the underside of the hopper lid that will identify the stove.  If you can't find this, post a picture and forum members should be able to identify.
> 
> No manual?  Many manufacturers post manuals on their website...
> 
> From your comments, it is a top feed (some have a bottom feed).  You can take a small mirror and look up the chute to see if it is clogged with pellets.  Depending on the stove, you may also be able to check the auger by removing pellets from the hopper.


----------



## Chrisnow86 (Dec 12, 2014)

if you empty the hopper turn it on  if there is a safety switch by the hopper lid press it and hold it and you will see the auger at the bottom of the hopper spin slowly.. its fine for just testing its not gonna hurt it at all.. if the motor is jammed or dead it wont spin


----------



## Xkaylasamantha (Dec 12, 2014)

How long should I wait to see it start moving?  Or does it start right away


----------



## Chrisnow86 (Dec 12, 2014)

Should start right away when you turn the stove on maybe a delay of 15 seconds


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 13, 2014)

Xkaylasamantha, how did you make out?  Sounds like you have the manual - Chrisnow86 is correct in that you can open the hopper lid as long as you activate the hopper lid safety switch.  Auger will not turn if the lid switch is not engaged or disconnected - a safety feature.

These stoves are the two auger system as mentioned by Chrisnow86 and the manual... page 26 mentions potential auger problems that folks here will help you with troubleshooting  http://www.heatredefined.com/assets/images/general/25-PDVC.pdf  Wilbur's advise was based on a one top feed auger system since we didn't know what pellet stove you had...

Is the top auger turning?


----------



## Xkaylasamantha (Dec 13, 2014)

It didn't work..I called the support to the stove. They had me take the back off and wiggle the motors to see if it was jammed. Tried it, turned it on, No movement from the top still. They had me take the purple wires from the bottom and move to the top..and still no movement.

It took me a while to get the back off so I have to call back Monday if it didn't work. Any other suggestions to try? 





Lake Girl said:


> Xkaylasamantha, how did you make out?  Sounds like you have the manual - Chrisnow86 is correct in that you can open the hopper lid as long as you activate the hopper lid safety switch.  Auger will not turn if the lid switch is not engaged or disconnected - a safety feature.
> 
> These stoves are the two auger system as mentioned by Chrisnow86 and the manual... page 26 mentions potential auger problems that folks here will help you with troubleshooting  http://www.heatredefined.com/assets/images/general/25-PDVC.pdf  Wilbur's advise was based on a one top feed auger system since we didn't know what pellet stove you had...
> 
> Is the top auger turning?


----------



## Chrisnow86 (Dec 13, 2014)

Sounds like the upper auger motor is dead your gonna have to replace it


----------



## Xkaylasamantha (Dec 13, 2014)

Chrisnow86 said:


> Sounds like the upper auger motor is dead your gonna have to replace it




How much does that usually cost? Is it something I can do on my own or would I have to hire someone?


----------



## Chrisnow86 (Dec 13, 2014)

It's pretty simple if you go on YouTube there are videos on how to change the motor... And the Home Depot web site has them... 120 bucks I think


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 13, 2014)

Before you disconnected the bottom auger wires, was it turning?  Judging it was, so the change to the top auger should have started that if it was a wiring problem.   Another thing to check would be the vacuum switch attached to the top auger.  There could be a crack in the hose that runs from the firebox to the switch, the hose barb could be plugged with ash, or the vacuum switch is bad (doesn't happen often but it does happen).  The vacuum switch can be temporarily by-passed to test if that is the problem.  Always remember to unplug the stove when working on it!


----------



## doghouse (Dec 13, 2014)

E-Bay has 1 to 1.2 rpm, counter clockwise auger motors from 58$ to 99$.  Take your pick!


----------



## Xkaylasamantha (Dec 14, 2014)

Lake Girl said:


> Before you disconnected the bottom auger wires, was it turning?  Judging it was, so the change to the top auger should have started that if it was a wiring problem.   Another thing to check would be the vacuum switch attached to the top auger.  There could be a crack in the hose that runs from the firebox to the switch, the hose barb could be plugged with ash, or the vacuum switch is bad (doesn't happen often but it does happen).  The vacuum switch can be temporarily by-passed to test if that is the problem.  Always remember to unplug the stove when working on it!



Ya the bottom was turning before. I plugged in the top wires to the bottom and it's not turning.   How would I try to fix to hose or the switch?


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 14, 2014)

http://www.heatredefined.com/faq/tr...tured-2004-to-present/troubleshooting-help/fe

It may not be the vacuum switch but it is something to be ruled out ...  Always unplug stove when working on it.

Visually inspect hose for cracks/holes or just replace  Forum member Brother Bart provided this link on another post with the statement most auto parts stores have high temp hose...
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/jrc-654-9301org/overview/

Disconnect the hose and clean the barb on the firebox end with a toothpick or similar to ensure it is not clogged.

Once the hose and barb are deemed good and still no change to top auger, you can try to by-pass the vacuum switch.  Some have a wire with appropriate ends to mate to electrical connects, some just use wire, some use a metal paper clip.  Just be cautious that you don't short anything out!  Edit:  by-pass is connection of wire from control board to the vacuum switch and wire off of auger motor that runs to vacuum switch.  This is for testing purposes only do not run it this way!

If the top auger still doesn't run (after by-pass), need to replace auger motor...

Keep us posted


----------



## Texgent155 (Oct 13, 2018)

Lake Girl said:


> Is that an Englander stove?  The number seems to come up as a part number for the control board?  There should be a label on the back of the stove or the underside of the hopper lid that will identify the stove.  If you can't find this, post a picture and forum members should be able to identify.
> 
> No manual?  Many manufacturers post manuals on their website...
> 
> From your comments, it is a top feed (some have a bottom feed).  You can take a small mirror and look up the chute to see if it is clogged with pellets.  Depending on the stove, you may also be able to check the auger by removing pellets from the hopper.


----------



## Texgent155 (Oct 13, 2018)

I am having trouble with my stove too. Same reason..pellets wont come down shoot. I figured the motor blew so i got another one. Still nothing! I heard the hose on the right of auger could be freyed..it was freyed so i cut it off with scissors. The ONLY thing left to do it grease fittings! Can you tell me what the problem could be???

Ron Blake. Spokane Wa


----------

